# Bộ đồ thờ men lam Bát Tràng trải qua mấy công đoạn sản xuất?



## gomsubaokhanh (11/11/21)

Men lam thuộc những dòng men xuất hiện đầu tiên và sớm nhất tại làng gốm Bát Tràng. Những sản phẩm từ dòng men này dù 700 năm trước hay cho đến ngày nay vẫn luôn có một vị trí nhất định trong lòng người yêu gốm. Và đồ thờ men lam Bát Tràng cũng không ngoại lên.

Quy trình sản xuất đồ thờ men lam bát tràng
Giữ được vị thế sáng chói của mình, đồ thờ men lam Bát Tràng mang những đặc điểm tuyệt vời về chất lượng cũng như thẩm mỹ. Sắc men mang màu lam trắng đặc trưng, nét truyền thống của đồ men lam nói chung và dòng đồ thờ nói riêng đã đi sâu vào tâm thức người Việt.

Quy trình sản xuất đồ thờ men lam Bát Tràng gồm những công đoạn cơ bản:
Tinh lọc đất sét, không phải dòng đất sét nào cũng có thể làm ra gốm. Đó phải là dòng có tính dẻo, độ mịn cao, hạt mịn không tan trong nước.






Sau đó, đất được xem đi xử lý để loại các tạp chất độc hại. Tiếp theo, người thợ gốm sẽ đem chúng đi ngâm nước để đất mềm ra.

Ở phần tạo hình, người nghệ nhân Bát Tràng cùng đôi bàn tay khéo của mình để tạo những đường cong hay uốn lượn tuyệt đẹp trên bàn xoay. Trước đó, đất được vò nhuyễn và cuốn thành thoi.

Từ nắm đất thành hình là công đoạn sửa hàng mộc. Tức phần hình thô được đem đi phơi sấy và chỉnh sửa thêm cho hoàn hảo. Sau đó, chúng được các nghệ nhân vẽ trang trí hoa văn họa tiết và trang trí màu sắc.

Điều đặc biệt nhất của bộ đồ thờ men lam Bát Tràng nằm ở chính lớp men bí truyền của chúng. Sau khi tinh lọc đất cùng các nguyên liệu bao gồm các nguyên liệu trạng thái dẻo như cao lanh, đất sét, bột steatit, betonit… và các nguyên liệu không dẻo: trường thạch, đá vôi, cát…, chúng được nghiền lọc vô cùng kĩ và để tan trong nước.

Khi nước đã lắng, phần dị lửng ở giữa chính là lớp men lam trứ danh để phủ lên những bộ đồ thờ đang ở dạng phơ trắng.

Hoa văn trên bộ đồ thờ men men lam bát tràng
Cùng những công thức độc đáo, kỹ nghệ vẽ tay của các nghệ nhân Bát Tràng cũng lên đến trình độ thượng thừa. Những hình ảnh hoa văn vẽ trên bộ đồ thờ men lam Bát Tràng đều gắn với đời sống và văn hóa của người Việt.

Những họa tiết trên bộ đồ thờ men lam Bát Tràng lường là song long chầu nguyệt hay liên hoa thanh tịnh.

Xem thêm: Đồ thờ men lam bát tràng - dòng gốm cổ lẫy lừng trứ danh


----------

